# [Gnome] Problemy ze startem

## c0oba

Po wczorajszej aktualizacji gnome'a nie chce on wystartowac. Pojawia sie tylko pusty panel na gorze (ten z dolu nie), a reszta ekranu jest w kolorze tla. Moge sobie jedynie myszka poruszac. Wczorajszy update:

```
     Sun Dec 20 18:57:16 2009 >>> dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p1

     Sun Dec 20 18:58:56 2009 >>> dev-db/sqlite-3.6.21

     Sun Dec 20 18:59:09 2009 >>> perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27

     Sun Dec 20 18:59:15 2009 >>> virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27

     Sun Dec 20 18:59:25 2009 >>> dev-perl/Error-0.17.016

     Sun Dec 20 19:00:06 2009 >>> net-misc/neon-0.29.1

     Sun Dec 20 19:00:47 2009 >>> app-portage/eix-0.19.1

     Sun Dec 20 19:16:23 2009 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r2

     Sun Dec 20 19:22:47 2009 >>> net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.14.7

     Sun Dec 20 19:25:00 2009 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.22.3

     Sun Dec 20 19:25:31 2009 >>> net-libs/libsoup-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:26:03 2009 >>> net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:31:56 2009 >>> net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.5

     Sun Dec 20 19:32:24 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:48:25 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:49:18 2009 >>> media-gfx/eog-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:50:56 2009 >>> gnome-base/nautilus-2.28.4

     Sun Dec 20 19:53:17 2009 >>> app-text/evince-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:53:49 2009 >>> app-arch/file-roller-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 19:54:15 2009 >>> x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.28.2

     Sun Dec 20 20:05:29 2009 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6

     Sun Dec 20 20:07:50 2009 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6

     Sun Dec 20 20:14:38 2009 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8

     Sun Dec 20 20:15:45 2009 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.28.2

```

Czy gdzies mozna znalezc bledy startu gnome'a, tak zeby jakos  mu pomoc sie uruchomic? A moze ktos wie po prostu jak naprawic ten problem (poza czekaniem na update reszty paczek:<)?

----------

## Crenshaw

revdep-rebuild byl?

----------

## c0oba

Jasne, nic ciekawego nie zrobil.

----------

## ArnVaker

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Czy gdzies mozna znalezc bledy startu gnome'a, tak zeby jakos  mu pomoc sie uruchomic?

 

O ile mi wiadomo nie ma nic poza ~/.xsession-errors, ale tam zapewne już sprawdzałeś...

Samo czekanie raczej nic tu nie da, mam te same wersje kawałków gnome co Ty i u mnie wszystko gra. Wygląda to tak, jakby nautilus w ogóle nie startował, ewentualnie gnome-settings-daemon się wywalał. Zacznij standardowo, od dodania nowego usera i sprawdzenia na nim czy problem wystąpi też na domyślnych ustawieniach.

----------

## c0oba

W ~/.xsession-errors niestety nic nie ma.

Zwykle jednak przy takim dziwnym zachowaniu gnome'a wystarczylo poczekac. Tylko w tedy bledy byly zdecydowanie mniej dokuczliwe.

Przy moim userze:

```
$ ps x | grep gnome

23161 ?        Sl    0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login

23170 ?        Ssl   0:00 gnome-session

23199 ?        Ss    0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

23210 ?        Ssl   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

23222 ?        S     0:00 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-VOHLw9/ --sm-client-id 105e98620e9efdc054124225806221647400000045980015 --screen 0

```

Nautilus w ogole nie raczy dzialac.

Przy nowym uzytkowniku:

```
$ ps x | grep gnome

24409 ?        Sl    0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login

24418 ?        Ssl   0:00 gnome-session

24447 ?        Ss    0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

24457 ?        Ssl   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

24477 ?        S     0:00 gnome-panel

24487 ?        S     0:00 gnome-volume-control-applet

24493 ?        S     0:00 gnome-power-manager

24508 ?        Ss    0:00 gnome-screensaver

$ ps x | grep nautilus

24478 ?        S    0:00 nautilus

```

Wiec niby wszystko wyglada lepiej, ale efekt jest podobny. Z ta roznica ze na nowym koncie nie pojawia sie ten pusty gorny pasek:>

----------

## Spaulding

rm -rf .gnome(2) ?

----------

## c0oba

Utworzenie nowego uzytkownika nie pomoglo, wiec i usuniecie plikow gnoma nie ma szans. Co zreszta potwierdzilem doswiadczalnie.

----------

## c0oba

Wpadlem na nowy pomysl i odpalilem gnome'a z roota i okazalo sie ze dziala. Zupelnie i bez zajakniecia.

Natomiast odkrylem ze na moim uzytkowniku dziala compiz w pelni. Nawet odpala sie okienko klienta poczty na drugim pulpicie, mozna sie nim bawic, tyle ze jest puste w srodku.

Jakiekolwiek pomysly przyjme z otwartymi ramionami:<

----------

## magnum_pl

Miałem chyba kiedyś podobny problem ( ale nie na 100%)

pomogło dopisanie do .xinitrc

```

export XSESSION=Gnome

export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

dbus-launch gnome-session

```

może pomoże. 

pozdr.

----------

## c0oba

Nie pomoglo. Co ciekawe, okazalo sie, ze gdm jakos magicznie omija .xinitrc. Odpalenie przez startx daje takie same efekty.

Natomiast odpalenie z roota gnome'a wcale nie dziala tak bardzo jak sadzilem. Panele sa ok, mozna sobie klikac i nawet odpalac programy, ale jednak nie wszystko dziala. Nautilus sie nie odpala (pod xfce4 i wmii smiga) wywalajac bledy:

```
# nautilus ./

   

   (nautilus:16516): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

   (nautilus:16516): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

```

I tyle go widzialem. Natomiast gnome-appearance-properties wyswietla dialog z informacja:

```
Nie można uruchomić menedżera ustawień - "gnome-settings-daemon".

Bez działającego menedżera ustawień GNOME pewne ustawienia mogą nie wejść w życie. Może to wskazywać na problem z D-Bus lub z działającym innym menedżerem ustawień (np. KDE), kolidującym z menedżerem GNOME.
```

Przebudowa dbusa nie pomogla. Macie pomysl jak sprytnie przebudowac calego gnome'a, albo przynajmniej jego podstawowe skladniki?

----------

## ArnVaker

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Macie pomysl jak sprytnie przebudowac calego gnome'a, albo przynajmniej jego podstawowe skladniki?

 

Wywalić i zainstalować to samo co masz jeszcze raz  :Wink: 

```
grep gnome /var/lib/portage/world > gnome ;emerge -avC `qlist -IC gnome` ;emerge -av --depclean ;emerge -av `cat gnome`
```

----------

## c0oba

Dzieki, piszac sprytnie mialem na mysli "niech mi ktos powie o `qlist -IC`". Jednak nie jest to dosc sprytne, bo --deapclean po takim usunieciu gnome'a ciagle ma cala mase zaleznosci. Nalezalo by chyba usunac pol systemu i prawie wszytkie programy uzytkowe, zeby taki deapclean sie udal.

Przebudowalem gnome'a, jednak to nic nie dalo.

Wydaje mi sie ze problem jest gdzies w okolicy dbusa. Gnome korzysta z niego silnie i jak cos rzuca error, to jest to zwiazane wlasnie z dbusem. Tak samo xfce4 jakos nie dziala w pelni poprawnie. Np. nie uruchamiaja sie niektore programy kiedy klikne w nie guziczkiem z menu, natomiast odpalone z konsoli ladnie sie odpalaja.

Z drugiej strony gajim/rhythmbox wysylaja komunikaty dbusowe i reaguja na syganly wysylane dbusem do nich.

Jakies pomysly? Bo w sumie lubilem gnome'a.

----------

## lsdudi

poka grupy w jakich jest user 

```
groups
```

jeszcze dla zasady 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## soban_

I jak mozesz

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update show

 

----------

## c0oba

No wlasnie grupy chyba nie sa winne. Wszystkie bledy gnome'a mam z roota, bo z userow w ogole sie nie odpalic zadnego programu.

```
wheel audio cdrom video games usb users portage qba haldaemon plugdev scanner vboxusers wireshark
```

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 Jan 2010 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cd cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode escope evo exif fam fbcon firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glut gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 irc jabber jpeg ldap libg++ libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd profile pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session sharedmem spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l vcd videos vim-syntax vorbis x264 xml xorg xosd xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
                  xdm |      default                                  

           ntp-client |      default                                  

                 dbus |      default                                  

                 fsck | boot                                          

                 hald |      default                                  

                 mtab | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

                 swap | boot                                          

                 udev |                                 sysinit       

              keymaps | boot                                          

                acpid |      default                                  

                devfs |                                 sysinit       

                cupsd |      default                                  

                dmesg |                                 sysinit       

                local |      default          nonetwork               

                samba |      default                                  

            savecache |              shutdown                         

           vixie-cron |      default                                  

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

           lm_sensors |      default                                  

           consolekit | boot                                          

           localmount | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

             mount-ro |              shutdown                         

           fbcondecor |      default                                  

               net.lo | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |      default                                  

              hddtemp |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

             netmount |      default                                  

               sysctl | boot                                          

              urandom | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

       udev-postmount |      default                                  

              hwclock | boot                                          

             bootmisc | boot                                          

        device-mapper | boot                                          

            alsasound |      default                                  

            killprocs |              shutdown 
```

----------

